# Short term let



## Magdatella (Nov 16, 2010)

I am looking for short term rent - 1 month from the middle of December, I have checked some websites but it seems to be very expensive, can anybody recommend me good estate agent or know somebody who is willing to rent for short term. Thanks!


----------



## zany (Sep 19, 2009)

Accommodation in Nicosia is expensive like all capitals. Another option you have is to get a short let in Larnaca which is not too far away prices start from 76 euros p.w.

Larnaca District holiday villas and apartments - Holiday rental in Larnaca District, Cyprus


----------



## Jodey1980 (Aug 30, 2010)

Hi, what area are you looking for? Call me if you preferJodey


----------

